# Alargador para auriculares



## Luys (Mar 28, 2006)

He estado trabajando en un alargador para mis auriculares, ya que no e conseguido arreglar mis inalambricos, bueno, la cuestión es que yo pensé que era algo sencillo sin ningún secreto, pero me equivocaba. Tengo una clavija jack hembra y otra macho, ambas estéreo, e conectado la masa con la masa y cada polo con su correspondiente con 3 cables independientes, todo bien, no? 

Pues no se porque pero lo conecto a mi mp3 (también estereo) y solo se me oye un casco, e probado con pequeños altavoces, con auriculares y siempre se oye solo el izquierdo, alguien sabe donde esta el fallo? 

Muchas gracias

Saludos


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 28, 2006)

Pues como dice usted, no es la gran ciencia, se hace así como dice, debería ratificar con un polímero a que patilla corresponde cada segmento del plug, seguro que el hembra es estéreo???? por que yo por más que he buscado nunca encuentro estereofónicos, postee una foto.

Yo no haría lo que hizo usted, yo mejor cortaba y unía con un poco de soldadura y termofit. No olvide que entre más largo es el cable más resistencia presenta y más ruido se introduce a la señal. Además entre más conexiones haga también se provoca lo anterior.

Saludos


----------



## Luys (Mar 31, 2006)

Es que no quería soldar hasta no tener seguro que iba a funcionar, y parece que hice bien, debo tener un don para sacar problemas de donde no los hay...

De todas formas el estereofónico en cuestión tiene tres patillas, una que se puede apreciar claramente que es la masa y las otras dos, de la misma forma y tamaño entre ellas que salen una enfrente de la otra, lo que me hace sospechar que no es estero, ya que cada una de estas dos deberían salir cada una por su lado, no se si me explico, es que hay que verlo para entenderme.
Bueno, un saludo y gracias


----------



## Luys (Abr 1, 2006)

Ya lo conseguí, le quite el conector hembra estereo a una radio q tenia por hay tirada y todo me salio perfecto, al final va a ser que la otra era mono. bueno, un saludo !!!


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 1, 2006)

Si seguro era mono, nunca he podido encontrar estereo en las tiendas, solo quitándoselos a los equipos descompuestos.

Saludos


----------



## maranto87 (Abr 10, 2012)

Tambien lo que pudiste haber probado era ya que tenias los cables pelados pesarle muy levemente un encendedor para quitarle el esmalte que traen , para que haga buen contacto.


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 10, 2012)

No se porque por otros lados no se consiguen fichas estéreo. Aqui en Argentina se encuentran machos, hembras y las que llamamos de prolongación, para aumentar la longitud de los cables. Y hay mono y estéreo. En cuanto a la longitud, no le hace al ruido porque la impedancia de los audífonos es baja y como no hay amplificación, no hay ruido. Distinto sería si fuera para un microfono.
De todas maneras esa fichas se prueban fácilmente con un tester.


----------

